# Detailed my Girlfriend...



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

*removed*


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

To be honest I think the afters look too like a dummy, just looks wrong to me, the skin doesn't look natural.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice bit of PSing there :thumb:

But....


Luke667 said:


> - Cleared skin of blemishes
> - Removed any bags under eyes + lines on cheeks.
> - Tidied up eyebrows.


I bet she's really impressed that you've told the world that she's got crap skin  

Personally, I think that the pair of them are gorgeous without your "help" :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

*removed*


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

As a digital editing exercise, it's interesting what can be done in around 20min with PS :thumb:

Yep, all good fun and I'm sure you'll agree they need no "help" what-so-ever.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Afters look 'Playboy' stylee lol - good effort.

Nice whitehead removal btw.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the before's , they like like they should be in Madame Tussauds now but good effort.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I prefer the befores too, but good work using PS


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Was that using the '5 pint' filter in photoshop?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^:lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm only jealous. I've had PS for years and can still only just blank out numberplates.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Can see where you were going/trying to do, but you have gone a bit too far with the effects and made them look like china dolls. The idea of photoshopping models etc is to enhance what they have and mask any belmishes such as spots etc, not make them look mannequins.


----------



## Bear™ (Aug 16, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Was that using the '5 pint' filter in photoshop?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Decent effort mate.


----------



## rushy_23 (May 8, 2007)

Cool! 2nd picture makes them look like Barbie dolls though! But looks pretty cool!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Was that using the '5 pint' filter in photoshop?


Pat yourself on the back for that one, Very Good!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice one however the afterphoto has made them look 12 years old and rather Gary Glitter material IMHO


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Very 80's portrait type shots.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> To be honest I think the afters look too like a dummy, just looks wrong to me, the skin doesn't look natural.


Like this :lol:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I was hoping for a completely different style of pictures when I seen the thread topic.

White t-shirts, water, sponges, bit of buffing!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Like this :lol:
> [/IMG]


That demonstrates my point!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

*girlfriend detail*

hopt you don't mind but i had a go , what do you think ??
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

great piece of software Photoshop is and that pic just shows wot can be done in 20 mins.

but i personally think the background is to busy and would do it like this...


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Jace said:


> Like this :lol:


Thats Pete Burns isnt it :lol:


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Frothey said:


> Thats Pete Burns isnt it :lol:


:doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now that I have stopped crying with laughter at the other posts...nice one guys :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I think this should be made a sticky just for being so funny


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

Thought I'd have a go as well.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm with Exotica Sticky the post its a gem!!!

Good work with the PS guys but in fairness I think the girls are v attractive in the first shot too 

I'll get my coat........


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

WEIR_SJ said:


> but i personally think the background is to busy and would do it like this...


I think you'd need to spend longer on it if you want to change the background, as they look superimposed in that shot - a little bit too ready brek man.


----------



## DennisVR (May 11, 2007)

Since everyone is doing this, here's my version:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Nice one however the afterphoto has made them look 12 years old and rather Gary Glitter material IMHO


I have to agree there.. Just hope she dosen't see this or u'll be sleeping with the dog with a lovley black eye!!!!:thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

they look in there teens if that


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> they look in there teens if that


they're both 21 :thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

well if they are 21 can i have some of wot there on they look much much younger


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

haven't u seen all the olive oil and butter adverts on tv? Living the mediterranean life does that to you


----------

